# trailer rebuild



## caten in wv (Jan 24, 2010)

i am rebuliding a trailer that we had for a 16ft trihaul boat we had i am going to put a 1436 flatboat on it what i would like to know is should i use 2x4 or make it solid with plywood and carpet i just about put plywood on it and the wife stoped me and said i should consoult wwith the experts so what do yall think plywood or 2x4 thanks


----------



## caten in wv (Jan 24, 2010)

also the trailer sets kinda high i was also thinking of deck boards covered as well


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jan 24, 2010)

I would probably go with decking boards as long as there was enough support underneath


----------



## caten in wv (Jan 24, 2010)

thats what i was thinking there is enough support and if not i can always put in some angle


----------



## Brine (Jan 24, 2010)

Pics may help. Ideally, you want the 2 x 4's to go in between the two outermost chines and make sure they stick out past your transom by a few inches. So long as your deck boards fit between the chines, I assume they would work with the exception of them being thinner than normal 2 x....thus giving you less "meat" to attach them either using countersunk carraige bolts, or screwing them in from below. I wanted to avoid having screws pointing towards my hull so I sunk the carraige bolts.


----------



## caten in wv (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks i never thought of how to put the deck boards on


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 25, 2010)

I used cedar 2x4's when I redid my trailer.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 25, 2010)

When you say "decking boards" are you talking about the typical 5/4 boards people use for outside decks? if so, I do believe they're pressure treated wood. They might sell untreated 5/4 boards, but not sure. As mentioned above, there's not a lot of meat there to counter-sink the carriage bolts into.


----------



## caten in wv (Jan 25, 2010)

i dident really think about it to much before i said it but your right there aint much to bolt to i am thinking of useing 2x4 i was just worring that i was going to make it to tall the trailer is tall anyways it is for a trihaul ski boat but i put a longer toung on it so i should get it into the water far enough to get the boat to launch good


----------

